# Fattening Up a V Puppy



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Ruby is now 16 weeks old and she's gaining weight, but is still a little underweight. She is right around 20 pounds. She is on Fromm's puppy with some pumpkin and duck mixed in. She gets 2/3 cup three times a day and sometimes a little extra if she's still hungry. 

In the morning she is more picky, she usually eats half her breakfast. As the day progresses she tends to eat more, although sometimes she likes to eat her food off the floor more than from her bowl which is kinda funny. 

We're trying to fatten her up a bit, but we're not sure what else to do since she's so young. We don't want to add more into her food and sometimes when we increase her portion she doesn't want to eat more. 

Any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Puppies go through the lean and lanky stages.
Unless her ribs and/or hip bones or standing out, I wouldn't worry to much about it. I let puppies eat as much as they want at each meal, and have even free fed some of them.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How well is she digesting it? I started Scout on Fromm's, usually with pumpkin added, and most of it came out as waste. 

I agree with TR, though. Puppies are often lean, so as long as there are no symptoms to suggest a parasite or illness, than I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

TR's right, again. From literally one day to the next, Lua would look plump, then skinny, then plump again. On days where she seemed to have grown overnight and was looking a bit skinny, I'd cook up an egg to add to her breakfast (no butter, no milk, just an egg scrambled with a bit of water and microwaved for a minute). I'm not sure it really did anything other than taste good, but I am not ashamed to admit I may have spoiled her as a puppy . Nowadays, when she's looking a bit skinny, I give her a raw egg shell and all, and switch to free-feeding. Sometimes all it takes to spark an appetite is a tasty morsel or two tossed in with the rest of her meal.


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you all for weighing in on this so quickly! We brought her to the vet today and they didn't suspect any illness or parasite. They gave us some kibble that's easily digestable for the next few days along with some probiotic treats and antiobiotics. 

Usually she digests Fromm's just fine. We had added in some turkey soup from Thanksgiving a few days ago, so it's possible that something in the soup had gone bad. Either that or she found something on the floor in the house that didn't agree with her.

Her ribs don't really show unless she's playing, running, or stretching out. I say that though like they barely don't show...she definitely does seem to be going through that looking good, then looking too skinny phase. I guess it's relatively normal for pups!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

fullmanfamily said:


> ... Her ribs don't really show unless she's playing, running, or stretching out. ...


She doesn't sound like she needs to be fattened up. Having the ribs show just a bit is a good weight for a V.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

emi ! no proof - no data - but if PIKE has a upset tummy - a poached egg on toast - just that - if not feeling better by noon - off 2 the Vet - now back 2 the ? - pups grow over night - a well worked V will never look fat - run your hand down their side - should feel their ribs with a very light pressure - but not see them !


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Once her bowels regulate themselves again, I think we'll give her more food than the 2/3 cups if she seems hungry and keep the human food to a minimum. This has been such a learning experience for us!

This is our first Vizsla so I'm not use to seeing such a " fit" dog. Our labs and goldens were such pigs when it came to eating so they were usually on diets! She seems to be doing better tonight so hopefully the bug has worked itself out of her system a bit. Let's keep our fingers crossed for a quiet night of sleeping!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I could always tell if my pups were going through a growth spurt. They would have a increase in appetite. Even feeding them more, they would have the thin lanky look for a month or so.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our female was a bean pole when she was a pup. I'm sure your baby is fine. But you can't exactly follow the dog food package instructions because they are more active than normal dogs - a bit more wouldn't hurt. 

V puppies can be very thin. If you are super concerned, post a few pictures and we'll try to give you better feedback.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

My pup has looked anorexic since day one til about 2 years old. Now at 2.5 years, he is starting to keep weight on and fill out noticeably.


----------

